# Looking for a good breeder



## nmariap (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi! I am located in Endwell, NY (near boarder of PA) and am having a difficult time locating a breeder that wants to answer all my questions! This is a big red flag to me and I turn away from them. I have been asking about parents, and grandparents, any hip/elbow problems, if they are SV registered, AKC, etc. 
I am new to the German Shepherd breed, but am looking to add a loving male to our home! I currently have a female Rottweiler who is almost 8. I recently lost a male rotti, who was my husbands, sons and female rotti's lifelong companion. I have been hesitant to add another dog to the home, but my female has never been alone and I can tell she misses having a companion. I am luck enough that my parents have a GS/lab mix that can come over to play/ keep her company once in a while. however, my son and husband have been begging for another dog as they were close to my male and my female tends to be a bit more of a loaner than my male was, as he was always at your side and ready for any adventure. I loved my rotti and am having a difficult time with bringing in another male rotti as he will never be "Dante". I have researched the GSD and they have the same guarding characteristics and the desire to please and trainability the rotti shows. My only problem is finding a good breeder! As with the Rotti's GSD have hip/ elbow issues and I do not want to open my home to a dog that comes from a poor or unknown background. 

Does anyone know of a good breeder that is not asking $5,000 as some that I have found are? I apologize for the long post but wanted to give a little background to everyone. I am basically looking for a black and tan or black and red male puppy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi there! I'm 30 minutes south of you. There are a few breeders in our area I would stay away from. What are you looking for? WGSL? WL? ASL?


----------



## nmariap (Feb 23, 2016)

I am open, doing research probably WGSL. In all reality I am not going to breed the dog, I want a well tempered family dog that will be eager to learn and is somewhat more laid back than hyper.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would highly recommend Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit. Beth knows her stuff. I loved her WGSL's. She's also involved with some ASL's. Not sure to what extent. 
Hollow Hills vom hohlen Hügel German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## nmariap (Feb 23, 2016)

Have you heard of Shadowbrook or a woman out of Bainbidge, NY (Jodi?)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No to Shadowbrook.

Bainbridge? Do you have a kennel name?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If Beth doesn't have any available, she can steer you to some good breeders. WGSL's are going to be more expensive than WL's. Just be aware of that.


----------



## nmariap (Feb 23, 2016)

Well since I am new to this, what is the major difference from WGSL to WL?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Color, structure, drives, price. 

A working line will make a fine active pet. A show line will make a fine active pet. 

Pick what you like.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Checked with a friend on the Bainbridge breeder. No. No health checks.

My friend is also a breeder. She has a couple of litters planned for this summer and she's a member of a GSDCA club so lots of showlines there!
Contact her
Elite Instinct K9 Training | Certified Professional Reward Based Training & Behavior Modification for Every Dog
She can help you.


----------



## nmariap (Feb 23, 2016)

I contacted Hollow Hills last week and have not heard back, any other suggestions?


----------



## nmariap (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

nmariap said:


> I contacted Hollow Hills last week and have not heard back, any other suggestions?


PM me your contact info and I'll send it to Beth. She is very active.


----------



## nmariap (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello All!!! I want to thank everyone for the private messages with info! Unfortunately I am not allowed to respond until I hit 15 posts. I am still on the look for the right puppy, but you have all helped point me in the correct direction. After more research it seems as though I am looking for a SL or WSL.

Jax, I need to pm you soon for a question. As soon as I hit 15 I will!


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

Check out vom eisenraben! I got my pup from them. He is a working line but exactly what i wanted! Im sure they would be happy to answer all your questions!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

nmariap said:


> Hello All!!! I want to thank everyone for the private messages with info! Unfortunately I am not allowed to respond until I hit 15 posts. I am still on the look for the right puppy, but you have all helped point me in the correct direction. After more research it seems as though I am looking for a SL or WSL.
> 
> Jax, I need to pm you soon for a question. As soon as I hit 15 I will!



I'll PM you my email address


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a friend that has a litter on the ground. 3 weeks old right now. Might have a male available. These are ASL without extremes. Not as drivey as my working lines. I spend a lot of time around her dogs and they are nice.


----------



## MonsterMorgan (Jul 16, 2014)

Morgan is from Hollow Hills.


----------

